# can you help with lighting ?



## catman25 (Oct 8, 2010)

im having a party in my back yard for 30-35 people but unsure how to light it . there arew no outszide lights and i was thinking of using tiki torches but after starting 3 i can tell it wont be enpough light to play murder wink game ... any suggestions?


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

I do a party in my backyard, too. We steer away from tiki torches because of, well, the fire. I use red rope lights, Christmas lights, our existing patio lights, etc. I usually experiment a few days before with whatever lights I have on hand to see what I can come up with. Then fill the rest in if needed. You don't want it too bright or it won't be creepy. But too dark and you'll have guests tripping all over the place.

Anyway, Good luck!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I use pumpkin lights on strands around the porch overhang, big pillar candles in lanterns, and a few well placed floods, but my backyard isn't that big and we don't try to play games out there. 

My lanterns look kind of like this:
http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/74027/401830/0/1085504715/Candle_Lanterns_Metal_Lanterns.jpg

But I used hot glue to "draw" on the glass parts to make spiderweb patterns that look pretty cool with the candlelight shining through them (plus, it peels off if I wanted to use them as "regular" lanterns.)

Something I added when I started doing my tarot readings were paper lanterns with led lights in them. The lights were ones I picked up from the dollar store (I can't find a pic, but they are round with a round hanger on them and they are SUPER bright white LEDs, not a regular bulb type and have a switch to make them red flashers too). The LEDs are always going to be brighter and last longer battery-wise. I put them inside large paper lanterns and they provided enough light to see well by and still looked good due to the shine being colored by the paper lanterns. 

They look lovely hanging from the trees and patio.


You can find small Halloween themed paper lanterns in the dollar store, but the light is weak and they only last a few hours on their batteries. You can fit bright battery op LEDs down in there, tho. 


I also found these:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...01403cb7ad2dedcafaf971&ms=search#BVRRWidgetID

http://www.partycity.com/product/or...s+6ct.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&from=Search

Love these (would be great for a witch party!)
Amazon.com: Witch HAT Paper Lanterns Set of 3 Halloween Decoration: Kitchen & Dining

Any of these can use a C7 or C9 bulb on a electric plug too (like the ones used in the fake pumpkins) and those can be found for sure at Jo Anns I believe. 
OR you could shove a strand of mini lights or LED lights down in each one and plug it in...


----------



## catman25 (Oct 8, 2010)

ok well after some trial and error i got it to light up pretty good . I work/flood light on top of the roof of the enclosed party room ( pation is in middle of my back yard ) i have the light on top of the rook and shine it on side of house and the light bounces off the siding and lights up the back yard nicely , My main issue was glare from a light bulb , reflected light takes that away ! i also will have a few black lights and 10 tiki torches


----------

